# [MAJ]Comment faites vous vos maj de gentoo ?

## mornik

Bonjours à tous,

derrière cette question se pose un véritable pb pour moi.

Actuellement ma gentoo tourne sans pb avec un noyau genkernel-2.6.11-r6 Les drivers nvidia sont ok.

Cela fait plusieurs fois que je veux changer mon noyau, et notament lui ajouter le splash. A chaque fois tout échoue ou presque.

Mon dernier test en date c'est aujourd'hui. J'ai recompilé mon noyau via genkernel et là c'est le drame. 

Il redémarre mais je ne peux plus compiler le driver rt2570 pour mon wifi (et lorsqu'il compile à l'insertion j'ai eu droit à une erreur -1 module qqch). Le son ne marche plus (des pbs à l'insertion des modules) etc...

Alors comment faites vous pour faire évoluer votre gentoo et en particulier le noyau ?

Merci de vos réponses.

----------

## loopx

déjà, tu mets à jour l'arbre de portage: 

```

emerge sync

```

ensuite, tu peux utiliser cette commande, qui va mettre a jour tes packets ET leur dépendance (enleve le p si la liste à mettre à jour te convient):

```

emerge -uDp world

```

Ensuite, si tu n'as pas eu de problème de compillation, à la fin de l'emerge, tu devras faire ceci pour mettre à jour les config (fais ATTENTION hein  :Wink: ):

```

[etc-update]

```

Et si tu es chanceux, tu redémarres ton ordi, et tout fonctionne comme avant  :Smile: 

EDIT: fais attention avec le ~x86, tu devras surement faire des downgrades pour cause d'erreur de compilation!

EDIT: oops, pas lu tout ton post, je sais pas si c'est bien ca que tu cherches. Sinon, quand tu changes de kernel, tu dois recompiler TOUT tes modules externe aux kernel (pour moi, c'est ipw2200, ati-drivers, acerhk)

----------

## Adrien

Salut! As-tu regardé dans la doc gentoo? Il y a un guide pour ça il me semble. Sinon il y en a sûrement un sur gentoo-wiki. 

Le mieux c'est peut-être que tu y jettes un coup d'oeil et que tu essaies quitte à reposter ici ensuite si jamais tu bloques quelque part.

Edit: Le gentoo handbook (que tu as du utiliser pour ton installation) par exemple est déjà assez parlant pour apprendre à configurer/compiler son noyau à la mainLast edited by Adrien on Fri Jan 13, 2006 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nuts

je recupere le .config de mon precedent noyau et je fais un "make oldconfig" pour qu'il soit pris en compte puis je compille avec un banal "make && make modules_install"

----------

## john7002

Personnellement, je recopie tout simplement mon .config dans le dossier de mon nouveau noyau, mais je n'utilise pas genkernel... Mon plus gros problème c'est que je ne me rapellais plus des drivers (style ati etc.) que je devais recompiler à chaque changement de noyau mais depuis le mois d'octobre il y a un petit utilitaire très pratique qui s'apelle module-rebuilt que j'ai connu en lisant la gentoo newsletter. http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20051024-newsletter.xml

Voilà je dis pas que ma méthode est optimale mais bon perso j'en suis satisfait.

----------

## UB|K

 *nuts wrote:*   

> je recupere le .config de mon precedent noyau et je fais un "make oldconfig" pour qu'il soit pris en compte puis je compille avec un banal "make && make modules_install"

 

+1

je rejouterais qu'il y a une option du noyau super pratique pour récupérer le .config du noyau actuel (qui marche bien, à priori) des fois que ledit .config se soit fait savater ou qu'il a été modifié:

```
CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y
```

du coup, mes updates de kernel se passent sans problèmes

```
cd /vers/le/nouveau/kernel

gzcat /proc/config.gz > .config

make oldconfig

etc...
```

mes 2 cents comme on dit!

----------

## ghoti

 *mornik wrote:*   

> J'ai recompilé mon noyau via genkernel et là c'est le drame

 

En effet, j'ai touché une seule fois à genkernel et c'était abominable  :Sad: 

Comme on te l'a conseillé plus haut :

- copier .config vers les nouvelles sources

- créer le lien linux : 

```
ln -s <chemin_nouvelles sources> linux
```

Ensuite, monter /boot et puis : 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig ##(si on ne sait pas ce qu'on fait, on valide toutes les options proposées par défaut)

make menuconfig ##(uniquement si on veut changer des trucs)

make

make modules

make module_install

make install
```

Selon le cas, adapter /boot/grub/menu.lst

(si on utilise lilo, c'est pas bien et de toutes façons chépu  :Wink:  )

... et basta  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - copier .config vers les nouvelles sources
> 
> - créer le lien linux

 

deux choses :

- moi je le fais dans l'autre sens

- je n'ai jamais eu à copier mon .config (mais j'utilise make install pour gérer les changements, plus rapide et crée /boot/config tout seul)

----------

## Talosectos

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - je n'ai jamais eu à copier mon .config (mais j'utilise make install pour gérer les changements, plus rapide et crée /boot/config tout seul)

 

@blasserre : Qu'entends tu par là? Tu refais ta config de noyau à chaque fois?

Pour la mise à jour du noyau, je récupère la config de l'ancien noyau (que je copie dans /boot à chaque fois que je modifie mon noyau, et c'est la copie effectuée dans /boot que j'utilise pour le nouveau kernel).

Ensuite, je recompile tous les pilotes et applis qui sont liés au noyau.

----------

## arnaud75

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> - créer le lien linux : 
> 
> ```
> ln -s <chemin_nouvelles sources> linux
> ```
> ...

 

On peut même utiliser le drapeau USE symlink pour mettre à jour totomatiquement le lien. *euse -i symlink wrote:*   

> symlink - Force kernel ebuilds to automatically update the /usr/src/linux symlink.

 

M'enfin, tout le monde le connaissait sans doute mais je l'ai découvert il y a quelques jours   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ghoti

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   
> 
> - copier .config vers les nouvelles sources
> 
> - créer le lien linux 
> ...

 

Kifkif et bourricot !  :Laughing: 

C'est vraiment subjectif. Mon neurone raisonne simplement comme ceci :

- récupérer le .config à partir du linux courant

- définir le nouveau linux

Il y a sûrement moyen de faire un thread philosophique là-dessus mais la philosophie et moi ...   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> - je n'ai jamais eu à copier mon .config (mais j'utilise make install pour gérer les changements, plus rapide et crée /boot/config tout seul)

 

Oui mais, alors là, je ne vois pas comment tu intègres ta config courante dans le nouveau noyau.

Je sais bien que "make install" copie le noyau et diverses babioles vers /boot mais y-a-t'il maintenant une récupération automatique du /boot/config lors de la compil ?

----------

## blasserre

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   
> 
> - je n'ai jamais eu à copier mon .config (mais j'utilise make install pour gérer les changements, plus rapide et crée /boot/config tout seul) 
> 
> @blasserre : Qu'entends tu par là? Tu refais ta config de noyau à chaque fois?
> ...

 

bah non le make oldconfig récupère le fichier de config qui va bien....

enfin là vous me mettez le doute   :Confused: 

----------

## nuts

 *arnaud75 wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   - créer le lien linux : 
> 
> ```
> ln -s <chemin_nouvelles sources> linux
> ```
> ...

 moi je le decouvre que maintenant, je vais le mettre, ca m'evitera de le faire  a la main

----------

## blasserre

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kifkif et bourricot ! 
> 
> C'est vraiment subjectif. Mon neurone raisonne simplement comme ceci :
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  ouias je voulais surtout dire que je ne récupérais pas l'ancien .config (mais dans ma petite tête il y avait un lien, que j'ai malheureusement oublié depuis 3 tours de bocal)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je sais bien que "make install" copie le noyau et diverses babioles vers /boot mais y-a-t'il maintenant une récupération automatique du /boot/config lors de la compil ?

 

bah c'est ce que je pensais...   :Embarassed:  (pas lors de la compil, lors du make oldconfig)

j'vais tenter de vérifier

edit : je viens de faire un tour de ma config noyau, il y a quelques trucs louches, mais bon c'est du fait maison c'est peut-être normal  :Mr. Green: 

par contre toutes mes locales sont bonnes (cp850, iso8859-15... des trucs qui sont jamais bons par défaut)

donc je pense que le oldconfig va bien chercher un de mes .config quelque part

----------

## mornik

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Salut! As-tu regardé dans la doc gentoo? Il y a un guide pour ça il me semble. Sinon il y en a sûrement un sur gentoo-wiki. 
> 
> Le mieux c'est peut-être que tu y jettes un coup d'oeil et que tu essaies quitte à reposter ici ensuite si jamais tu bloques quelque part.
> 
> Edit: Le gentoo handbook (que tu as du utiliser pour ton installation) par exemple est déjà assez parlant pour apprendre à configurer/compiler son noyau à la main

 

En faite j'ai installé en mars dernier, pour la première fois une gentoo. Face à sa splendeure, je suis passé en x86. D'ailleurs j'ai que très rarement des downgrade, pourtant je la mets à jour tout les jours (sauf en octobre, novembre et décembre car j'étaits en mission sur paname). Vu sa stabilité en x86, j'ai décidé, en juin de virer ma mandriva (que j'avais depuis la 7.2, enfin avait.... disons que je la suis depuis cette date avec des réinstalles tres régulière notament lorsque je passait sous cooker). Le handbook, est limite devenu ma bible linux, tellement je m'en sert dès que j'ai un pb sur une distrib (chez moi ou ailleurs). Je profite de ça pour remercier tous les traducteurs et les contributeurs. La doc gentoo est absolument géniale et souvent valable sur les autres distribs. Elle dépasse de loin toutes les autres. Et la communauté est très sympas.

Tout ça pour dire, que aujourd'hui après avoir un peu galéré (je pards de loin, j'ai pas fait de maj depuis octobre), je me suis demandé, et les pros gentoo, ils font comment ?

Pour moi, il manque une petite doc qui donnerai une méthode pour entretenir sa gentoo, avec une partie faire sa maj, (kernel, drivers etc) faire le ménage des paquets qui ne sont plus utilisés etc.. D'ou mon poste en faite. Mais merci pour l'ensemble de vos "trucs", j'ai appris pas mal de bricoles qui devraient bien me servir demain.

A+

----------

## NiLuJe

Perso, pareil que les autres, USE symlink, emerge des nouvelles sources, copie de l'ancien .config, make oldconfig, make xconfig éventuel pour vérifier, ou en cas de nouveauté, make install, et zou, et derrière un ch'tit script qui recompile ma liste de paquets relatifs au noyau (alsa, nvidia, lirc, madwifi dans mon cas).  :Smile: 

----------

## TTK

[quote="mornik"] *Adrien wrote:*   

> Face à sa splendeure, je suis passé en x86. D'ailleurs j'ai que très rarement des downgrade, pourtant je la mets à jour tout les jours
> 
> 

 

Ca te sert à quoi d'être en instable ? Et la mise à jour quotidienne ??

Y' a vraiment des gens qui n'aiment pas la couche d'ozone ..

----------

## Talosectos

 *TTK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca te sert à quoi d'être en instable ? Et la mise à jour quotidienne ??
> 
> Y' a vraiment des gens qui n'aiment pas la couche d'ozone ..

 

C'est l'effet tout beau tout neuf  :Very Happy: 

Au bout de quelques temps, je pense que les mises à jour seront moins fréquentes

----------

## kopp

Oui, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de copier le config pour faire make old_config, soit il le récupère dans boot, soit à partir de /proc/config.gz mais en tous cas, il récupère quelque part  :Smile: 

EDIT : je viens de mettre à jour mon noyau (nitro-sources), je confirme, ça marche sans soucis sans copier le fichier de config...Last edited by kopp on Sat Jan 14, 2006 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bibi.skuk

moi je n'utilise pas le USE="symlink" parce que je fait mes maj quotidiennes (oui, j'ai que ca a faire... ca prend 2 min), et je ne refiat pas toujours le kernel  tout de suite apres la maj... donc, ca pose des problemes.

sinon, un tit cp /boot/config-versionquivabien && make menuconfig pour voir un peu.

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

pour ma mise à jour hebdomadaire je fais maintenant comme cela :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eix-sync
> 
> emerge -auDNtv portage     ( si besoin )
> ...

 

globalement au rythme hebdomadaire, il y a moins de 50 paquets emerger

Je suis en instable que sur quelques paquets

A+:jlp

----------

## mornik

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *TTK wrote:*   
> 
> Ca te sert à quoi d'être en instable ? Et la mise à jour quotidienne ??
> 
> Y' a vraiment des gens qui n'aiment pas la couche d'ozone .. 
> ...

 

Désolé mais entre mars et Octobre j'ai fait mes mise à jour tout les jours. Mais pas le noyau. En gros je change de noyau qu'à chaque nouvelle évolution (2.6.11 vers 2.6.12, pas les r6 ou r11). Et si tu faits ça régulièrement t'en as pas bcp. A l'époque je voulais utiliser gdesklets et il était dispo uniquement en x86. Alors pour avoir un système homogène j'ai tout migrer en x86.

Après le temps que met ma machine à faireses maj m'importe peu. Je sorts, j'ai une vie en dehor de ma gentoo  :Smile: . Alors que puisque mon pc est allumé, autant qu'il fasse qqch d'interressant non ?

----------

## TTK

 *mornik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Désolé mais entre mars et Octobre j'ai fait mes mise à jour tout les jours. Mais pas le noyau. En gros je change de noyau qu'à chaque nouvelle évolution (2.6.11 vers 2.6.12, pas les r6 ou r11).
> 
> 

 

Ca se discute. Les r6 ou r11 comme tu dis contiennent des corrections de bugs, voire de bugs de sécurité. Elles sont donc très importantes. Les nouvelles versions apportent plutôt des évolutions (nouvelles foncrionnalités, nouveaux drivers ..). Si on n'en a pas besoin spécifiquement, on peut s'en passer AMHA.

Perso je tournais sur la 2.6.12-r?. Je viens de passer en 2.6.15 pour le pilote saa7134.

(D'ailleurs ça marche hyper mal !)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A l'époque je voulais utiliser gdesklets et il était dispo uniquement en x86. Alors pour avoir un système homogène j'ai tout migrer en x86.
> 
> 

 

Homogène ? On peut avoir gdesklets en instable et firefox stable ... Je vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Après le temps que met ma machine à faireses maj m'importe peu. Je sorts, j'ai une vie en dehor de ma gentoo . Alors que puisque mon pc est allumé, autant qu'il fasse qqch d'interressant non ?

 

D'où ma remarque sur la couche d'ozone   :Wink: 

----------

## mornik

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   
> 
> Désolé mais entre mars et Octobre j'ai fait mes mise à jour tout les jours. Mais pas le noyau. En gros je change de noyau qu'à chaque nouvelle évolution (2.6.11 vers 2.6.12, pas les r6 ou r11).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ma disponibilité ayant largement changé, je n'ai plus vraiment le temps pour du x86, et comme je n'utilise plus gdesklets.... Je crois que je vais revenir à un niveau de déterioration limité de couche d'ozone  :Wink: 

----------

## tmasscool

Bonjour. 

En fait j'ai une question qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment.

Moi aussi j'ai l'habitude de récupérer mon .config.

Mais peut-on utiliser cette méthode pour par exemple passer du noyau 2.6.14 au 2.6.15 ? Ou bien cette méthode n'est que valable pour les versions 2.6.14-r* ?

Car lorsqu'on fait un make menuconfig la structure des menus change beaucoup d'une version majeure à l'autre. Et c'est précisément la raison pour laquelle je me posais cette question.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer à ce sujet ?

merci

----------

## Adrien

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> Mais peut-on utiliser cette méthode pour par exemple passer du noyau 2.6.14 au 2.6.15 ? Ou bien cette méthode n'est que valable pour les versions 2.6.14-r* ?

 

Sans problème!   :Wink:   sur mon laptop amd64, l'autre jour j'ai fait un upgrade d'un 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 vers un 2.6.15 en utilisant le .config du 2.6.12.

----------

## Trevoke

"la structure des menus" c'est important pour les gens qui utilisent menuconfig, xconfig, kconfig, etc...

Les vrais hackers ils modifient le .config a coup d'emacs/vim/nano, et donc y a pas menu!  :Smile: 

----------

## SuperDindon

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> Bonjour. 
> 
> En fait j'ai une question qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment.
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai l'habitude de récupérer mon .config.
> ...

 

Il faut juste penser à faire un make oldconfig pour configurer les nouvelles options, sinon pas de problème !

----------

## tmasscool

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> "la structure des menus" c'est important pour les gens qui utilisent menuconfig, xconfig, kconfig, etc...
> 
> Les vrais hackers ils modifient le .config a coup d'emacs/vim/nano, et donc y a pas menu! 

 

Bon, ok ! J'admets que parfois pour mettre du piquant, je coupe l'écran et je mets un dispositif braille pour configurer avec vi mon fichier .config sinon c'est trop facile.

sinon merci à tous pour les  réponses.

----------

## guilc

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> Bonjour. 
> 
> En fait j'ai une question qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment.
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai l'habitude de récupérer mon .config.
> ...

 

Copie du .config puis "make oldconfig"

"make oldconfig" va te demander tes choix pour toutes les nouvelles options. C'est fait pour  :Wink: 

[Edit] Tiens, méga grilled, j'avais oublié de tourner la page    :Laughing: 

----------

